# ceiling paint



## tramp (Jan 29, 2011)

Where my tub/shower and toilet is, it is 5ft X 6ft.  The ceiling paint above the shower/tub is peeling.  I guess the steam from the shower makes it do that.  What can I do to prevent the ceiling from peeling?

Thanks in advance


----------



## joecaption (Jan 29, 2011)

Not sure how you fit a 5' tub, a toilet that requires a 30 space plus a sink in that small an area.
Do you have a ceiling vent fan that blows to the outside of the home? If not that's why it's peeling.
If someone painted the ceiling with oil based paint and you painted over it with latex it also will peel.
If the whole ceiling was not cleaned with something like TSP before painting that also could be a reason.


----------



## tramp (Jan 29, 2011)

The sink is in another area. I do have a vent in there.  The ceiling is painted with latex ceiling paint over the original latex ceiling paint.  It has been repainted for about 4 yrs. now.  I wiped the ceiling with a rag and plain water to clean it. If I repaint the ceiling, what would be the best way to insure it won't peel again?


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jan 30, 2011)

Get rid of all the peeling paint then clean it,do any repairs needed, prime it with Ben Moore Fresh start and then 2 coats of latex paint
Oh check the fan to make sure it has enough draw. A piece of toilet paper held close to it should tell you.


----------



## tramp (Jan 30, 2011)

After I wipe off the peeling paint, it is like 1/8 inch wide and about 2 inches long, can I prime the whole ceiling over the existing paint and than roll the ceiling paint over that?


----------



## tramp (Jan 30, 2011)

In answer to your question about enough pull on the fan, from the floor, I threw a square of toilet paper up at the grill and the fan pulled it up against the grill and held it.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Feb 3, 2011)

Sorry I have been away.
Once you have taken care of the peeling paint you should go over the whole ceiling a light sand with 150-180 grit paper and sand the edges of the area where the the paint peeled.romove any dust and spackle the area that peeled. after you sand your repair run your fingers over the area to make sure its nice and smooth. Prime with Ben Moore fresh start, laightly sand when dry, remove dust and put two coats of finish Paint.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 3, 2011)

Bathroom paint is water based but it is not latex.


----------

